# Free Spearfishing Seminar April 19 at MBT



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

SPRING SPEARFISHING SEMINAR - is scheduled for Friday APRIL 19 at 7pm here at the shop. Topics include equipment selection, shooting techniques, fish ID, safety, and legal issues. Everyone is welcome and it's FREE!


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Sweet, I'll have to add it to the calender.


----------



## devildog83 (Apr 2, 2009)

Yeah!!!! I'm going to finally be home for something.......LOL!! See Y'all soon!


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Evensplit said:


> SPRING SPEARFISHING SEMINAR - is scheduled for Friday APRIL 19 at 7pm here at the shop. Topics include equipment selection, shooting techniques, fish ID, safety, and legal issues. Everyone is welcome and it's FREE!


Hey Jim, who's giving the presentation?


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Dalton is scheduled for this one.


----------



## SeabossBill (Nov 21, 2007)

Are the seminars put on a couple of times during the summer? I am currently deployed in Afghanistan and will be home in mid May so just wondering. Thanks.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Evensplit said:


> Dalton is scheduled for this one.


Awesome! I have a feeling this is going to be a great year for diving and spearfishing. :thumbup:


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

I feel a strong "peanut gallery" presence.


----------



## HaoleByTheSea (Oct 24, 2012)

Do you need to call ahead for reservations or is this a drop-in event? I think I'm going to show up...


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

No reservations required.


----------



## devildog83 (Apr 2, 2009)

Friday can't get here soon enough! !!! See y'all soon!


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

How did it go?


----------



## HaoleByTheSea (Oct 24, 2012)

My GF and I went, and it was really awesome. The people at MBT made us feel right at home, and the guy giving the seminar, Capt Dalton Kennedy, took time afterwards to talk to us. Another guy, Jordan, did the same. We dove our asses off in Hawaii, but new to these waters and regulations. Both of them took time to talk about sites, methods, etiquette, everything. I highly recommend going to one of these seminars!


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Cool. The folks at MBT aways put on a great spearfishing seminar.

Dalton is a good guy, and runs a fun charter. He will put you on fish for sure. I shot this 65 lb grouper on one of his trips, using gear I bought at MBT.


----------



## HaoleByTheSea (Oct 24, 2012)

VERY nice... I am thinking hard about a charter from him. I want to get in the water with my Mako gun though, see what I can come up with.


----------



## kiefersdad (Apr 26, 2013)

if one of those seminars come up again I'll have to go


----------



## kwik 1 (Mar 24, 2010)

We came down from Andalusia and met some nice folks thanks to noworyz for making us feel at home. Maybe we can dive you guys sometime.
Thanks, Greg


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

Was great to see you Greg, let us know when your headed this way.... looks like were trying to get out on Sunday.... keep an eye out for some pictures soon to follow we hope...


----------

